# Tragedy struck the biocube



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Came in from church today to find the foot of my neme stuck to my Aqueon acp500 circulater . Dead as a door nail , tank littered with pieces of it everywhere. All I could do it clean up the mess , iv never herd of this happening , iv never even seen my guy get close to it. Is this common. Will it hurt my cuc or other creatures , I did a w/c 30% and siphoned what I could out but the blade made it hamburger. I added a little prime to the system in anticipation of a spike in ammonia from so much muck in the tank , what else should I do ?

Aqueon 1 / neme 0.  rip


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Been there ,done that! Out of knowhere the nem that never moves is stuck to the powerhead on opposite side of tank!
Your tank should be fine as it sounds like it wasn't dead in tank too long.
Sorry to here about it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They can release som toxins into the water, but for the most part, a couple water changes and running a bit of carbon will do ya.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

This was my first casualty in the new larger tank.
The nem was part of the existing stock when I bought the tank , I'm really bummed I enjoyed seeing it regularly and my cleaner shrimp spent a lot of time on it .
Would covering the vents with mesh or plastic window screen possibly keep this from happening again in the future ?
Also is it possible it could sting the corals in tiny pieces?
I see none now but there was a lot in the tank , it had absolutely no tentacles left when I found it today , just a foot , and it was medium size.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

tbub1221 said:


> This was my first casualty in the new larger tank.
> The nem was part of the existing stock when I bought the tank , I'm really bummed I enjoyed seeing it regularly and my cleaner shrimp spent a lot of time on it .
> Would covering the vents with mesh or plastic window screen possibly keep this from happening again in the future ?
> Also is it possible it could sting the corals in tiny pieces?
> I see none now but there was a lot in the tank , it had absolutely no tentacles left when I found it today , just a foot , and it was medium size.


Yeah that really sux. I'm bummed and it wasn't even my anemone. Live and learn...it's happened to many of us, me included. 

I don't believe your corals are at risk for injury via unattached tentacles but it's a reasonable concern. I've placed black wig caps over my powerheads and that's worked well. They're just pantyhose made for the head and they fit perfectly over powerheads. Problem is they reduces flow. I do it whenever we go out of town though, without exception. There are other ways to shield your pets from the suction of pumps...sponges etc. Some equipment has separate safety devices you can order. 

I do hope you'll try another anemone. Everyone knows they're the best. :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I had this kinda happen didn't take off all his tentacles just half. He died a couple weeks later


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

catfisherpro said:


> I had this kinda happen didn't take off all his tentacles just half. He died a couple weeks later


I've read where people have saved severely mangled anemones...or rather the anemone saved itself. They do have significant regeneration abilities. The owner of Vivid Aquariums has a large Ritteri that healed after being chewed up in a power head. It's currently being propagated it in hopes of someday offering aquacultured specimens.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

2pcs Unisex Stocking Wig Liner Cap Snood Nylon Stretch Mesh Black Nude Beige | eBay


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

2 other ppl on my local forum said the same thing about there nems getting chopped to hell and them now owning a smaller version of there original . I was Gona try with the foot of mine , but had a fear of it decomposing and poisoning my coral and creatures.
It Will be a wile before I'll add anything but I will have another nem.
I still have my carpet , its great and beautiful , I want a bta , maybe in a month I'll try again.
Thankyou all for the re assurance.


----------

